
The EU's new copyright laws threaten to destroy the internet - CrankyBear
https://www.zdnet.com/article/the-eus-new-copyright-laws-threaten-to-destroy-the-internet/
======
riffraff
When the law comes into being, everyone should start posting copyrighted poems
(limericks, ideally) as comments on any website that allows it and supported
this directive, i.e. every newspaper.

This should exemplify the silliness of this.

